# Central Ohio Ducks?



## ErieAngler

I was out this afternoon, thought I'd see quite a few moving out in front of the snow that was blowing in. Only saw 3 diff flocks of ducks, 2 that came in and one that was real high and 2 flocks of geese, one of which came in. 

For one reason or another the birds were no too keen on dropping all the way to the ground. 

Just east of Delaware...


----------



## quackpot

maybe we will see birds dying to land on us this weekend.


----------



## ErieAngler

Capt Kev - have you been out helping the birds commit suicide?


----------



## ErieAngler

quackpot said:


> maybe we will see birds dying to land on us this weekend.


What happened this weekend? I was waiting for a call! Not a big deal, really. I was going to deer hunt in SE Ohio this coming weekend but it fell through, so if you want to bear the cold and give it a try I can arrange this coming weekend as well.


I ended up hunting thursday afternoon, friday morning, friday evening and saturday morning. Got geese and ducks Thurs, and geese Fri. Saw a TON of geese Thurs afternoon and friday a.m. then little to nothing there after. Everything must have froze up. Geese flew real late on Friday and they were on a mission to go somewhere other than where I was. I did get permission for a corn field over my way this Saturday. Unless the migrators really start to move through my area I think I'm doomed. I also have a field over near Delaware we could try - it looked promissing early in the year but the last few times I hunted it, it wasnt too productive.


----------



## quackpot

birds are gone from my area, it's all froze up. fighting a cold that won't go away. it's like the birds have all headed farther south. i think it's time to go to icefishing. did ride to cabelas on saturday.


----------



## ErieAngler

quackpot said:


> birds are gone from my area, it's all froze up. fighting a cold that won't go away. it's like the birds have all headed farther south. i think it's time to go to icefishing. did ride to cabelas on saturday.


I'll let you know if I see anything this Saturday. I'll probably head out deer hunting near one of the fields I have. If we can get some migrators through the area the freeze wont matter. Right now I don't get off work in time to really tell.


----------



## Mushijobah

Lots of cool ducks below Hoover spillway this morning.


----------



## MarbleEYEs

ya i saw a few widgeon and a pintail mixed in with the mallards and blacks but that was before this last big push of birds... saw some mergs and other divers on the main lake as well


----------



## collegekid

Im covered up in black ducks....but of course you can only shoot one a day.... lots of ringnecks have been hanging out at a neighboring pond that does not freeze, but they avoid my creeks and fields. If you can find open water right now you will find ducks.


----------



## ErieAngler

Mushijobah said:


> Lots of cool ducks below Hoover spillway this morning.


We need rain so the fields will flood and the ducks will suck in like a vortex!

I have a good area not far from the spillway that floods easy - but this cold weather has put a damper on that. I think the majority of my ducks come from that spillway so feel free to scare them up whenever you are near!


----------



## ErieAngler

Mushijobah said:


> Lots of cool ducks below Hoover spillway this morning.


Kyle - I went to the spillway last night. Saw mallards, hooded mergansers, buffleheads, american shovelers, widgeon and wood ducks - all in full plume. I also saw some ducks there that looked like canvasbacks, but the heads were more of a brown color and the white in thier bodies had a yellow tint to it. No idea what they really were - maybe farm ducks? Anyhow you were right, lots of cool ducks!


----------



## Mushijobah

I saw those today! I was looking through my Ohio Duck Guide but couldnt find them. I think they were indeed farm ducks. I still havnt seen bufflehead or any pintail. Pretty cool that you saw woodies! They musta been cold!


----------



## wildman

8 geese down in southwest Ohio. 4 of us seen 2,000 to 3,000 geese today. They are in Cincinnati. seen 100+ducks. It was a good day!


----------



## ErieAngler

New Albany area is loaded right now, but nothing I nor anyone else that Im aware of can hunt. Will try tonight and this weekend near Delaware and post back what I find. Hopefully the warmer weather will keep them around for a while.


----------



## quackpot

erie are you coming my way this weekend?


----------



## ErieAngler

quackpot said:


> erie are you coming my way this weekend?


How about Sat morning or afternoon? I wacked them good yesterday afternoon.


----------



## quackpot

sounds like a good time give me a call on a meeting spot


----------

